# Europes First 1000 BHP plus R35 GTR



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

well after all the hard work i think it merits a new thread..

The 1st 1000BHP plus R35 GTR and currently most powerful R35 GTR in EU.

So i would like to thank all my team at Jm-Imports for building this car.

(chris and Jean) - could not do this without yous.

Ben at GTC for his mapping and putting this together..

Thistle for all his background help over the years.

SPE in USA for supplying me some amazing parts and advice.

JUN in Japan for the engine shortblock and race heads.

Iain at Litchfields for putting my gearbox together (1st PROMAX one in UK to be fitted and give me 0 issues).

also thanks to all GTROC, MKIV and NAGTROC members for supporting my thread and also keeping my believe in this project.


the outcome 1011.4 BHP at 29/30 PSI

max torque 860.

car still has a lot left we just need to try and get the boost higher and a bit more timing and am sure it can do 1150.
















































Video on Link Below


JURGEN's JUN R1 on Vimeo


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Many congrats Jurgen, it was worth the long wait!

Remember not to go mad chasing numbers and just enjoy it.
I would love to experience it first hand once it's all dialled in and we can run some VBox numbers on it?


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Absolutely over the moon for you Jurgen.

I've watched from that first thread when all went tits up, oil everywhere.

I know it's been a long, long road, but you should be incredibly proud of yourself and what you have achieved.

Big fat, slap on the back from me!


----------



## hardcoRe (Nov 1, 2010)

Excellent piece of work......love it !!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> Many congrats Jurgen, it was worth the long wait!
> 
> Remember not to go mad chasing numbers and just enjoy it.
> I would love to experience it first hand once it's all dialled in and we can run some VBox numbers on it?


sure mate and if you want we can also do a nice mag feature on the achievemnet.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Car will be at Japfest 2 - Redline stand this sunday


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

like my GTRs stealthy and I like this one

fantastic achievement


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Great result.

I'm guessing that not whp, so what loss factor is the dyno using i.e. what were the 'at-the-wheels' figures?

Time to do 60-130mph........


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Guy said:


> Great result.
> 
> I'm guessing that not whp, so what loss factor is the dyno using i.e. what were the 'at-the-wheels' figures?
> 
> Time to do 60-130mph........


1011.4 - 20% = 808 awhp

60-130 should be pretty fast lol


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Jm-Imports said:


> 1011.4 - 20% = 808 awhp
> 
> 60-130 should be pretty fast lol


Given that the US (which therefore means most tuned GTRs) usually quote 'awhp' for comparison purposes perhaps we should always do so here, as I know that the issue of drive-train losses always opens a big 'dyno can of worms'.......


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

True dedication to the cause....outstanding!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Stevie76 said:


> True dedication to the cause....outstanding!!


thanks stevie.:thumbsup:


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

It's great to see these kinda builds and development taking place this side of the pond, there'll be a nice trio of 1000+bhp beasts when Alex and KK's hulk are up and running, can't wait to see some Tarmac figures!!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

bobel said:


> It's great to see these kinda builds and development taking place this side of the pond, there'll be a nice trio of 1000+bhp beasts when Alex and KK's hulk are up and running, can't wait to see some Tarmac figures!!!


alex and kevs cars will be awesome (they will do silly power)


----------



## GTaaaaaarrrrrr! (May 4, 2006)

Stunning work Jurgen. That will be scary on the road mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

GTaaaaaarrrrrr! said:


> Stunning work Jurgen. That will be scary on the road mate :thumbsup:


lol, it certainly is mate..

before we dynoed it, i was telling people the car was scary on boost lol and i was thinking peoples going to think am a pussy lol.. 

then we stuck it on the dyno and was like **** i told you it was brutal.


----------



## gts-tom (Jun 14, 2010)

Holy god thats impressive, you going to do any drag racing in it would love to see what it could do on the strip


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

gts-tom said:


> Holy god thats impressive, you going to do any drag racing in it would love to see what it could do on the strip


TOTB and i have an event in August also to attend,.


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

When I have time I will visit your workshop Jurgen.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Outstanding result for your passionate commitment over the past year - well done!

D


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

Outstanding result from a true enthusiast. Best high power build by a country mile.


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

Fantastic achievement Jurgen..Brilliant.do you reckon you`ll get a run or two at the Pod sometime?


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Fantastic result buddy, well done, i bet she bl00dy fly's!!


----------



## paul__k (Dec 8, 2007)

Top job Can't wait to see it go!
Are you happy with the engine cooling?
Cracked blocks seem to be an issue in the US
at 900 Hp+


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

truly epic !! well done to all involved 

Paul


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Excellent journey. Story lasted longer than Harry Potter! Really amazing result and still drives like a normal one on road is almost the most impressive bit!

I never, ever want to see the car as it would end badly for my bank balance am sure ;-)

Looks like a real enthusiast put a lot of time and dedication into the car and it all came together - really chuffed for you. Enjoy her.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

enshiu said:


> When I have time I will visit your workshop Jurgen.


no problem mate


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

MidLifeCrisis said:


> Outstanding result from a true enthusiast. Best high power build by a country mile.


thanks comments like this make it worthwhile


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

Turbotwo said:


> Fantastic achievement Jurgen..Brilliant.do you reckon you`ll get a run or two at the Pod sometime?


yes am going to try the pod in august mate


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

paul__k said:


> Top job Can't wait to see it go!
> Are you happy with the engine cooling?
> Cracked blocks seem to be an issue in the US
> at 900 Hp+


engine cooling is great even under load after a few runs the car just sit at 71-73c..

does not even move up on full boost so the cooling is really working on it.

thanks


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

ROG350Z said:


> Excellent journey. Story lasted longer than Harry Potter! Really amazing result and still drives like a normal one on road is almost the most impressive bit!
> 
> I never, ever want to see the car as it would end badly for my bank balance am sure ;-)
> 
> Looks like a real enthusiast put a lot of time and dedication into the car and it all came together - really chuffed for you. Enjoy her.


yes thats the most impressive bit that it drives like oem on the street..

i do have to aim the air con onto my hands on full boost lol


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2010)

Congratulations! Great achievement.


----------



## GTR_JED (Sep 21, 2009)

i'm fascinated to know what the difference feels like when you double the BHP on an already bonkers car!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Great work and good to see JUN making the transition over to the 35 with such good results. Looking forward to TOTB!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

GTR_JED said:


> i'm fascinated to know what the difference feels like when you double the BHP on an already bonkers car!


it feels great mate  if am honest it does scare you a little but in a nice way


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

blue34 said:


> Great work and good to see JUN making the transition over to the 35 with such good results. Looking forward to TOTB!


me too mate, hopefully its a great day for the team.,.


----------



## MiGTR (Jul 31, 2007)

I've said it in other threads, but congratulations Jurgen, all the hard work paid off. Truly is inspiration to stick with it no matter how much it drags you down.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

ive updated your status for you Jurgen


----------



## Juhani (Jun 12, 2010)

Amazing project, congratulations! This is just a bit dangerous for everyone reading this, especially for their wallets! Just that I've promised myself to "leave the car at this"... the appetite is always there for just a bit more power


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

AMAZING!!!!!!:clap:

Mental power and full trim...drives like "normal" on the road as well you say....

Thinking of selling?....gooo onnnn!!!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

_shaun_ said:


> AMAZING!!!!!!:clap:
> 
> Mental power and full trim...drives like "normal" on the road as well you say....
> 
> Thinking of selling?....gooo onnnn!!!


yes its a crazy car lol,.

everything is always for sale for right price :nervous:


----------



## ChristianR (May 31, 2005)

well done, have you scared yourself in it yet?


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

ChristianR said:


> well done, have you scared yourself in it yet?


everytime you accelearate it gives you that FEAR what if , what if..

the problem is not the car putting the power down..

the problem is other motorists and the road awareness you need at this power level.

you need to be very carefull when to give it some.:thumbsup:


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

What tyres are you running and do they lose traction easily?
If you're not using R888s, I can recommend them for high power use. F-Man's 900R still had plenty of traction even at 800-900hp on the road.


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

David.Yu said:


> What tyres are you running and do they lose traction easily?
> If you're not using R888s, I can recommend them for high power use. F-Man's 900R still had plenty of traction even at 800-900hp on the road.


hi david,

at first was using oems and had 0 issues, but since they were on last legs i got some toyos on friday.

also no issues with them but imo look much better..


----------



## bazza_g (Sep 10, 2009)

Fantastic work - I remember the start of this story, every owners nightmare - but its all come GOOD in the end, superb!


----------

